# I passed the aptitude test!



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Booyah!
What local? If you are applying to 48 and do a decent job on the interview you should expect to go to work very soon.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Booyah! Congrats!


----------



## maui454 (Mar 23, 2012)

It's local 659.


----------



## money makinmaine (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey congrats on passing...im ready to take mines in a few weeks do u have any pointer???


----------



## kroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Good job, see it's not that scary...yet! Local 11 L.A. here. When they interview you be sure to tell them you are willing to drive to china for work also if your 'Uncle' or someone is/was/mabey/possibly a Union pipefitter, tinknocker or whatever I think it helps. Union isn't just a good job it's a state of mind, a good one!! Good Luck!


----------

